# Vikes New coach



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What are the thoughts on this hire??

I am not 100% sure about him... Just because I don't know too much about him. The bengals have had a decent defense the past few years. Now will that help the Vikings? Maybe. But we also need an offensive mind as well. Is this guy it or will he hire a good O-Coriinator?? Only time will tell.

Like I said I don't know much about him. I know that Parcells says he is a great coaching candidate. So that is a plus... I guess.

Others thoughts??


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sounds like Norv Turner will be OC.He is exactly what they need.Now just to find a QB,and draft a bunch of Defensive players.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I think he's a good fit for the team right now, no nonsense guy who gets on his players yet the players respect him, very few coaches like him in the league I believe, why he's never had the chance at being a head coach before is beyond me.

Talk is Nor turner is going to be the offensive coordinator, another great move if that's true, very good imagination of the offensive side of the ball, and with Zimmers defensive mind the Vikes could be looking up in a few years if our draft goes good...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I too like the thought of Turner as our OC. that is something a Defensive minded coach needs.... a good OC. Also i think we are just a player or two away from being a solid play off team. Now I am not saying winning the super bowl. but winning division could happen.

Like I have mentioned before.....They lost 4 games and 1 tie by 4 points or less! So you take our 5-10-1 record and it could easily have been 10-6. Now that is just one more defensive stop, one less turn over, one more defensive turn over, a sack, etc. Many small things. Then you look at the injuries on Def.... Smith gone...That killed us. We had LB and CB in and out all year long. Offensive line had injuries. Again i am not saying a superbowl team. But you give the past two drafts get more experience, you draft good this year, and you go get a free agent or two. Our defense could look a whole lot better with new coaches. Same thing with the offense.... You have the whole year healthy full backs, AP, Patterson, the same QB for every game, healthy TE's, healthy OL. things could turn around in a hurry with a new system in place!!

that is the thing with football one or two players can make a difference along with a coach. Look at KC, SEA (once Carrol got there), etc.

But lots of "ifs" in my discussion. But you never know and a new coach, new Off Cor, and the draft always gets your hopes up. Now just need to see what they do with free agents or if they retain any players now on the team.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I havn't been this excited about the Vikings in a long time, if the draft goes well and get a few good free agents, things could be looking up in a year or two...Go Vikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

How about the notion of getting Turner!!!

This hire could help stretch the field and two things will happen..... it will open up the defense for AP or we should be getting more passing TD's. Now we just need to find a QB to make that pass.

These are all good moves for the Vikings so that people will get excited and carry momentum into the new stadium.


----------

